# Isle of Dogs Whitening Shampoo Review



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I tried the Isle of Dogs Whitening Shampoo today. Instead of using the formula they used at Nash Academy grooming school, I used the whitening shampoo for two washes on Karli. Take my advice and NEVER DO THAT!! - it's too harsh.
The good news is that Karli is whiter than she's ever been, but her coat is very dry. They used the whitening shampoo first wash and then the royal jelly shampoo for the second wash at Nash. I may try Nash's formula later and see what I think. If I do, I'll let you know the results.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh no, hopefully its nothing that a round of good conditioners and leave-ins can't fix!!! :grouphug: Whitening shampoos are starting to scary me!!! We have to be very careful with our babies!! I am more concerned about what Maggie's shampoo ingredients are than I am about my own shampoo!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow I can't believe that you didn't like this shampoo! I use this on Luci a couple times per month and find it to be one of the gentlest and least drying whitening shampoo out of the ones I have tried, specially White on White. I also love the hydrating conditioner that they make..


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis' coat is getting dry (fly away, and it is normally not "fuzzy" or frizzy). What conditioner do you recommend between shampoos? I need something to spray on when I comb daily to leave in. I'm fine with what I'm using after his bath, but I try to limit his full-body bath to about every 3 to 4 wks. I spot bathe so often that the full-body bath doesn't seem necessary any more often than that. 

Help? 

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the review Joy! I'm not sure this range is available here, but still, I LOVE that you took the time to give us a heads-up. Hopefully there was no damage to Karli's coat that a good conditioning regime can't fix!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Wow I can't believe that you didn't like this shampoo! I use this on Luci a couple times per month and find it to be one of the gentlest and least drying whitening shampoo out of the ones I have tried, specially White on White. I also love the hydrating conditioner that they make.. [/B]



Andrea, did you mean Chris Christenson's White on White? I used Isle of Dogs Whitening Shampoo. I haven't tried the Chris Christenson White on White but I have used the CC Day to Day Shampoo and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have also tried Isle of Dogs Shampoo and I did not care for it. I don't recall what type it was (it was a free sample) but I thought it left Toby's hair coarse.

As I have said before, the best shampoo I have used on him is my own--Biolage Hydrating Shampoo and Conditioning Balm. It makes him so soft and smell so good. I can't stop sniffing him when he gets a bath! :wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm surprised too! I use the Isle of Dogs Whitening shampoo and Heavy Management conditioner on Perri and I love it. I like it just as much as the CC Day to Day line and Afterbath that I also use. Now the CC White on White IS terribly drying, but like Andrea said, I've found the IOD whitening to be very gentle. His coat is so soft and has this great sheen to it afterwards. Perhaps shampooing with it twice was too much? Or maybe using it in combo with the heavy management is what does the trick?
P.S.--Cyndi, Perri's coat gets like that too in the winter because of running the heat. Try a humidifier, it helps.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I'm surprised too! I use the Isle of Dogs Whitening shampoo and Heavy Management conditioner on Perri and I love it. I like it just as much as the CC Day to Day line and Afterbath that I also use. Now the CC White on White IS terribly drying, but like Andrea said, I've found the IOD whitening to be very gentle. His coat is so soft and has this great sheen to it afterwards. Perhaps shampooing with it twice was too much? Or maybe using it in combo with the heavy management is what does the trick?
> P.S.--Cyndi, Perri's coat gets like that too in the winter because of running the heat. Try a humidifier, it helps.[/B]


Thanks! I had to comb leaves and crud out about three times today (yes, I know, my fault; we're considering fencing in a smaller section of the yard to prevent so much of this), and his hair was just flying all over the place with static electricity! I had trouble getting the part to stay put!

Cyndi


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Joy, yeah i meant that i like the IOD whitening shampoo and heavy management conditioner. Usually I use Chris Christensen's Day to Day shampoo 1st, then as my 2nd shampoo, I use IOD whitening, and last I condition w/ the heavy management conditioner. I definitely like the whitening shampoo by IOD WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than White on White....i mean, white on white is nice, very rich and whitening, but it leaves Luci's hair like straw...so that is why I like using the IOD whitening, i find it to be much less drying. I am sorry that you didn't like it


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

> Joy, yeah i meant that i like the IOD whitening shampoo and heavy management conditioner. Usually I use Chris Christensen's Day to Day shampoo 1st, then as my 2nd shampoo, I use IOD whitening, and last I condition w/ the heavy management conditioner. I definitely like the whitening shampoo by IOD WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY better than White on White....i mean, white on white is nice, very rich and whitening, but it leaves Luci's hair like straw...so that is why I like using the IOD whitening, i find it to be much less drying. I am sorry that you didn't like it   [/B]


I'm beginning to wonder if I got a bad/bottom of the barrel bottle or something.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=467527
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, this is a good example of what works on one maltese doesn't work as well for others! 

I haven't tried IOD, but on show day if I want to whiten Caira up (she's already pretty white though) I either use Pnderosa whitening or Showsno. I think that CC white on white and Pure paws whitening are too harsh and leave my dogs coat too dry. Coat Handler works AWESOME on Caira but doesn't do much for my other girls. I'm just glad I found something that works for Caira and I don't feel like I have to keep trying new stuff on her, LOL.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Whitening shampoo is very harsh and if you use it, do so every 3-4 baths. 

For a conditioning spray and to fight static, get some Coat Handler conditioner and dilute it in distilled water in a spray bottle. It will kill the static. You can also use a light rinse of this diluted conditioner at the end of the bath and leave it in. 

Conditioning more frequently and keeping the coat clean can help with fly-aways (which I've found are worse if there is broken hair). Also trimming the ends of the coat to get the split ends off.


----------

